# Mini pretzel dogs.



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

After seeing some awesome threads on pretzels. And different ways to make them. I gave my hand at it. I buy those little mini pretzel things from AuntieAnne's once in awhile from the service stations along the thruway or at malls. And sometimes they were fresh and tasty. Other times they tasted like, and they probably were, under a heat lamp for 6 hours. So here goes.








Got a pack of mini hot dogs. And a bag of ready made fresh pizza dough.







Wrapped the little guys with 2 wraps of dough and pinched closed. Got 5 cups of water boiling. And added 1/4 cup of baking soda. For a second there I thought I was going to have a explosion. man, did that foam up!  Added them in small batches for 30 seconds. Then brushed with egg. And sprinkled sea salt on them.







Put in a preheated oven at 425 degrees for 15 minutes. Had with a side of sweet and spicy mustard. This was very good. Much better then I've ever had. For the first time with making this. And pretzels. I really think I'll be making my own pretzels from now on. It is quite easy.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2020)

Awesome . Just went and got some little smokies to do the same thing . 


Steve H said:


> For a second there I thought I was going to have a explosion. man, did that foam up!



You must have missed that part of my thread ,, boil it all together LOL , but you know that now . 
Nice work .


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome . Just went and got some little smokies to do the same thing .
> 
> 
> You must have missed that part of my thread ,, boil it all together LOL , but you know that now .
> Nice work .



 I was reading other recipes on making pretzels. And followed that procedure. I should have followed yours! My next batch I think I'll try the lil smokies. Should be good.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey ,, roll some dough out like a bread stick , then cut into 1 or 2 inch pieces . Bake them and dip in nacho cheese . Heaven . 

Steve those look great , the pretzel looks perfect .


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

Alright Steve. The snow needs to clear out and you need to go back to work    Seriously, those look really cool my friend. Those for appetizers and the ones Chopsaw posted for dinner. Not a bad gig. Rain supposed to start tomorrow and I'll have all my chores done today. This may very well be on the agenda...or the ones Chopsaw posted. I do love fresh pretzels, that's for sure and what's not to love about Bratwurst or Lil' Smokies?

Getting my Sunday planned out,
Robert


----------



## disco (Feb 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> After seeing some awesome threads on pretzels. And different ways to make them. I gave my hand at it. I buy those little mini pretzel things from AuntieAnne's once in awhile from the service stations along the thruway or at malls. And sometimes they were fresh and tasty. Other times they tasted like, and they probably were, under a heat lamp for 6 hours. So here goes.
> 
> View attachment 431581
> 
> ...


What a great game day snack! Big like!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Hey ,, roll some dough out like a bread stick , then cut into 1 or 2 inch pieces . Bake them and dip in nacho cheese . Heaven .
> 
> Steve those look great , the pretzel looks perfect .



I'm going to make pretzel bites tomorrow. And since I have another jar of cheese wiz........ 

 tx smoker
   I thought I'd torture you a touch more Robert!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Hey ,, roll some dough out like a bread stick , then cut into 1 or 2 inch pieces . Bake them and dip in nacho cheese . Heaven .
> 
> Steve those look great , the pretzel looks perfect .



Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Alright Steve. The snow needs to clear out and you need to go back to work    Seriously, those look really cool my friend. Those for appetizers and the ones Chopsaw posted for dinner. Not a bad gig. Rain supposed to start tomorrow and I'll have all my chores done today. This may very well be on the agenda...or the ones Chopsaw posted. I do love fresh pretzels, that's for sure and what's not to love about Bratwurst or Lil' Smokies?
> 
> Getting my Sunday planned out,
> Robert



I spent 3 hours blowing out the driveway and sidewalk. I'm done with winter. Though I shouldn't complain too much. The winter has been mild so far.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

disco said:


> What a great game day snack! Big like!



Thanks Disco!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> And since I have another jar of cheese wiz........
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



You're not torturing me. I just laugh  You're only torturing yourself...and your family...and your friends who eat them. Just kidding. It's no different than all the "feedback" I got about putting a pinch of coffee in my Italian marinara sauce. We all have what we like and there's no fault in that whatsoever. I guess if anybody could make a gourmet meal out of cheese whiz, it's you.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

Well, I gotta go grate some cheese before starting my birthday dinner. Glad I got two big blocks of cheese this time so I'll have some to sent up to Newark   

Robert


----------



## tropics (Feb 8, 2020)

Steve Sorry I may have to do these with Pickled Smokies. Nice job they look awesome. Big Likes
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> You're not torturing me. I just laugh  You're only torturing yourself...and your family...and your friends who eat them. Just kidding. It's no different than all the "feedback" I got about putting a pinch of coffee in my Italian marinara sauce. We all have what we like and there's no fault in that whatsoever. I guess if anybody could make a gourmet meal out of cheese whiz, it's you.
> 
> Robert



 Aw shucks, twas nothing sheriff.....
Hmm, smoked cheese wiz?


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 8, 2020)

Steve, looks real nice! I make little pigs in a blanket with my son. I think next time we will go the extra steps and do some pigs in a pretzel. LIKE!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

tropics said:


> Steve Sorry I may have to do these with Pickled Smokies. Nice job they look awesome. Big Likes
> Richie



Thanks Richie!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Steve, looks real nice! I make little pigs in a blanket with my son. I think next time we will go the extra steps and do some pigs in a pretzel. LIKE!



Thanks Travis. You and your son should have fun doing this together.


----------

